# I want a Goat..



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

The more and more I see them I want one.. They are cool animals..


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Goats are really cool! We had one named Pushy that thought he was a horse. He used to go on trail rides with us, didn't matter how many miles he just trucked right along with the horses. lol

Stephanie


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I hate the nasty stinking things. They're really hard to keep confined, too b/c they can chew through anything. Joe's stepdad decided to get some to clear off some land, and they pooed all over the freaking place. They were always in the road, and there wasn't a clear spot to the door that was free of goat poo. The neighbors hated them. The neighbor's grandkids couldn't play in their yard b/c the goats had crapped all over the place. I was soooo happy when they got rid of those goats. 

There are two that we see on a mountain side every time we take the boat out. You can tell that they're somebody's pets, but they're on that cliff every time we take the boat through there.

I guess it would be cool if you had enough land, but they'll clear an area FAST and move right on to the neighbor's.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Really? I never had any problem with ours. He could have walked out of our pasture at any time but always stayed with the horses. Hmmm, maybe the trick is to only have one? lol

Stephanie


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I definitely only want one. I could kill two birds with one stone, They make a good pet I think and they could clear some of my land for me..
I would have to fence in an area big enough though..
Not to mention, he could go on walks with Rocky and Zues too..lol That would be a sight..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

People around here chain them like dogs. Seems to keep them confined and you can relocate at your convenience.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I always thought goats of the pygmy variety were friggin' cute :love2:










My parents bought a home on about an acre and they wanted to get a goat to keep the lawn down and clear out some of the crap, but then he found out that you have to de-worm them really often, so he got a riding mower instead LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is a beautiful nanny. Is it a toggenburg or an alpine? I love goat o much!!!! I have 12 right now. I'm trying to sell my two billies and poibly two for pet but I'm going to keep the others. I don't have a problem with them they never go in the front yard only the back yard. They have tayed to the neighbor but only when he put corn for the deer. They don't just eat anything have never jumped on a car. I think that they are great pets


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We have sooo many goats lol.. The babies are extremely cute. Watching them learn to play and head butt is very funny.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

american_pit13 said:


> We have sooo many goats lol.. The babies are extremely cute. Watching them learn to play and head butt is very funny.


See, that head butt thing scares me.

Oh yeah, and one of those goats stole my pb&j sandwhich. It was on after that!!! oke:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

That's funny cause a goat stole MY PB&J but he was wearing a mask so I couldn't identify him in the line up:cop:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> That's funny cause a goat stole MY PB&J but he was wearing a mask so I couldn't identify him in the line up:cop:


LMAO!! My brother in law had gaots... for about a month. They kept escaping.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

reddoggy said:


> That's funny cause a goat stole MY PB&J but he was wearing a mask so I couldn't identify him in the line up:cop:


Hardy har har!!! LOL.


----------



## budwinstonblue (Jun 1, 2008)

i like goats .that said if you have little kids get some alpine females i am pretty sure they dont get horns and they are less aggresive which would be good for you your kid and the goat (if you have a protective dog).


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

the cool ones are the ones that flip over stiff and play dead, i think there called fainting goats? either way, hilarious lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> People around here chain them like dogs. Seems to keep them confined and you can relocate at your convenience.


That certainly would be a lot cheaper then fencing in the entire yard...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, seems to work out pretty well and a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Pigs are smarter!!!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Pigs are smarter!!!!


and tastier too :cheers:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Definitely tastier..lol I don't know about smarter though..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Just wanted to clear something up all goats have horns you have to disbudded them when they are under 3weeks of age. Alpines are no more or less agressive then any other breed. If you want a good milking goats your best bet would be with a nubian or saasan, but to have good tasting milk you have to be carefully what you feed them.

Pigs are very smart animals and once they figure something out they don't forget it.


----------

